# Schwinn Ramshorn Handlebar End Caps - Chromed Steel?



## 1966fastbacks (Mar 19, 2016)

Chromed steel right?


----------



## vastingray (Mar 19, 2016)

The ones on mine  are


----------



## Oldnut (Mar 20, 2016)

Same caps the 10 speeds used


----------



## KevinM (Mar 31, 2016)

I have the chrome caps. Kevin


----------

